# BAN!!! Harbour Freight Tools



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Today, while Vacationing in pompano beach, Fl, I entered Harbour Freight Tools for the very first time. I can't tell you how disgusted I was when I browsed thru the store. Everything was a generic china made product. Not one name brand product. Not that that's important but, everything was complete garbage quality. 
Please don't patronize this merchant.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Today, while Vacationing in pompano beach, Fl, I entered Harbour Freight Tools for the very first time. I can't tell you how disgusted I was when I browsed thru the store. Everything was a generic china made product. Not one name brand product. Not that that's important but, everything was complete garbage quality.
> Please don't patronize this merchant.


Wow, you just now noticed them?

My buddies workshop looks like a harbor freight store, and you know what, for home use the stuff has been working for him. Air compressors, grinders, welders, torches, all kinds of stuff for next to nothing.

Of course his daily use work tools do not come from there.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Its a perfect place for tools that you don't need every day. I saw a 5 or 6 pk of 18" SDS masonry bits for like 30 bucks. I bought a set of tiny screwdrivers (I think there are 6 in the set) for like 7 bucks.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm so accustomed to seeing name brand products in stores, that I was in shock in what I saw.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

k_buz said:


> Its a perfect place for tools that you don't need every day. I saw a 5 or 6 pk of 18" SDS masonry bits for like 30 bucks. I bought a set of tiny screwdrivers (I think there are 6 in the set) for like 7 bucks.


 
Yep, and guess what? I have a set of those that is over 8 years old and still work fine. I think the set went from 1/4" to 1"

I absolutley love going in harbor freight.But the ones here have milwaukee also. They also have Pratt-Reade screwdrivers which I like. For things like prybars, knives, and small tools, the store is great.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> I'm so accustomed to seeing name brand products in stores, that I was in shock in what I saw.


Hey! Don't knock it, if you haven't tried it. I worked with Union millwrights and other contractors, that have all kinds of items from there.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> I'm so accustomed to seeing name brand products in stores, that I was in shock in what I saw.


It is pretty sad .... :laughing:

How can you beat a drillmaster for 18.99 :laughing:

http://www.harborfreight.com/power-...nch-variable-speed-reversible-drill-3670.html


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> I'm so accustomed to seeing name brand products in stores, that I was in shock in what I saw.


So you've never been to a Dollar store?


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

480sparky said:


> So you've never been to a Dollar store?


Never. I don't believe in spending my money foolishly.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Never. I don't believe in spending my money foolishly.


 

Spending more for the same product is the exact definiton of "spending money foolishly"


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a HF in my neighborhood, not impressed! I have bought some nitrile gloves and tie wraps when they had a side walk sale.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Spending more for the same product is the exact definiton of "spending money foolishly"


Yet you knock people for going to HD because the same stuff is way cheaper than SH?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

I needed a 1" socket for my punch set. Picked up a set there for $12 that included 1/4" all the way to 1". Now I don't hate using my punch set.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Would Jesus shop at harbor freight for his carpentry tools?


----------



## Geoff C (May 26, 2010)

HF has some hidden gems surrounded by garbage. Check out their 2 stroke generator reviews, rock solid.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*95%*

95% of stuff at Home Depot and Lowes was made in china too...


----------



## Geoff C (May 26, 2010)

Cletis said:


> 95% of stuff at Home Depot and Lowes was made in china too...


And sears and walmart and autozone and...


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Great buy's for jack stands, engine stands, engine hoist.s etc. Lots of handtools are good there too. Like anyting else, buyer beware.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Spending more for the same product is the exact definiton of "spending money foolishly"


Spending money on products that don't last is foolish


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Would Jesus shop at harbor freight for his carpentry tools?


 When their crappy tools make him yell "God Dammit!" is it still blasphemy?

-John


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

You just reminded me, I need to go over to Harbor Freight and pick up a Mig Welder.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I wish HF would sell SEU, UF and Carlon boxes. Then my hackiness would be complete.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I am amazed to someone who has not been to Harbor Freight before. Perhaps, in his area, there's a similar chain with a name like "Tools Plus" or some such.

Junk? Hey, I resemble that remark. I have several HF tools. I've broken up plenty of rocky ground with their $300 jackhammer; I've also had good use of their roto-hammer, portable band saw, multi-master clone, and angle grinder.

By way of warning, I've had (or seen others have)nothing but sorrow from their cordless tools, their hole hog clone, and their sawz-it-all. 

Name brands? here's a nice 'made in China' mark for you: Milwaukee. Right up there with Pittsburg and Chicago  Oh ... wait ... are you telling me that Milwaukee is a quality tool? Guess there's more to a tool than where it's made.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Geoff C said:


> And sears and walmart and autozone and...


Recently purchased a set of rotors for disc brakes from Autozone that were marked "Made in China".


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I am very hard on tools, in fact i've broken most name brand makes after a while

but the HF stuff didn't even get outta the starting gate

~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Today, while Vacationing in pompano beach, Fl, I entered Harbour Freight Tools for the very first time. I can't tell you how disgusted I was when I browsed thru the store. Everything was a generic china made product. Not one name brand product. Not that that's important but, everything was complete garbage quality.
> Please don't patronize this merchant.


Don't go into a Walmart..:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We buy crap loads of their cheap unibits to use on stainless, disposable. Their cheap angle grinders are good for big tank restoration jobs too. 


When I used to do a lot of clean room work the company would buy hand tools from there so if a screwdriver handle stated to chip or something we could toss it and it was no big loss.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Unibits last a pretty decent amount and stay sharp for a while, a 3-pack for $12, cant beat it.

Drill bits are rock solid too... you just need a drill doctor.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

You have to pick and chose what tools you need that you are willing to throw away. I bought the junk sawzall for my tool box back when i turned wrench, the junk still works great. I bought the 4 1/2" grinder, cannot kill the damn thing. I bought some of their impact sockets, i wrenched with them for a good 5yrs at dealerships and mom/pop shops and only ever broke one socket. Nice thing is i have no fear of grinding on them to make them fit somewhere. Wrenches, i bought them just to cut them up and make my own. Some items you just know are junk and are a waste of money, but others can serve a purpose and are well worth the savings.


----------



## hmartinp (Apr 8, 2012)

My favorite of late at HF is a small vise for my small 10x12 shop: http://www.harborfreight.com/2-1-2-half-inch-table-swivel-vise-97160.html


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

hmartinp said:


> My favorite of late at HF is a small vise for my small 10x12 shop: http://www.harborfreight.com/2-1-2-half-inch-table-swivel-vise-97160.html


 
I don't know about that. I've never had a vise smaller than 6". What good is a 2.5" vise?


----------



## hmartinp (Apr 8, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I don't know about that. I've never had a vise smaller than 6". What good is a 2.5" vise?


A small vise for small holds and you can take it with you.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

dronai said:


> You just reminded me, I need to go over to Harbor Freight and pick up a Mig Welder.


I picked up a 230 volt mig welder a few years ago from HF. It was already set up to use gas and the standard wire.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I had to tool up for a large job some time back, and guess where I went? I didn't spend much money, because I knew I really didn't need the stuff for more than one job.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I personally would avoid their multimeters and insulated tools. However it is decent enough stuff. I'm a tool mule so I buy nice tools just to look at them.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Being a maintenance mechanic at a stone quarry I need a wide variety of tools. Everything from electrical to large wrenches and sockets. got me a set of wrenches 1-5/16" to 2" and have used them a lot. Not a problem with any of them. I think I also got my 7" snap ring pliers from harbor freight. But most of my hand tools are either snap on blue point or craftsman.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

The problem is their all copy cat cheap garbage tools. China is incapable of producing a quality product. They undermine the industry with garbage.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Today, while Vacationing in pompano beach, Fl, I entered Harbour Freight Tools for the very first time. I can't tell you how disgusted I was when I browsed thru the store. Everything was a generic china made product. Not one name brand product. Not that that's important but, everything was complete garbage quality.
> Please don't patronize this merchant.


You knew that before you went in. Be honest.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

ilikepez said:


> I personally would avoid their multimeters and insulated tools. However it is decent enough stuff. I'm a tool mule so I buy nice tools just to look at them.


I got a few of the multi-meters as free-bees for a minimum purchase and a coupon from the paper. I give them away, as I have several good ones.


----------



## GASpark (Mar 12, 2012)

I bought the hydraulic knockout kit there figured a couple of uses pays for itself and still working fine after a year the big ticket items are so cheap the if you use them a couple of time your back even.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Never. I don't believe in spending my money foolishly.


Last Halloween I bought dozens of severed body parts from the local dollar store. Best money I ever spent.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Depends on what ya get some things are ok but gotta look stuff over pretty good.


----------



## TLinSTL (Nov 28, 2011)

I've bought some stuff there before. Some complete junk, some not so bad. Some things I have that actually work pretty well compared to the more expensive brands are the unibits, $2 jab saw that has lasted a long time even going through some rough plaster, and surprisingly, the wire stripper/cutter. After using the first one for a few months, I picked up a couple more for $3 I think, so I could just have them in several places.


----------



## wellpoison (Aug 31, 2011)

check out the reviews on the 5 drawer roller. wouldnt mind having it. theres a whole thread on the GJ about them, and mods people have done to them. i wouldnt call everything in hf "junk."


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

I love my right angle drill from there


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

My Harbor Freight "Hole Hog" had something snap inside ... happened twice ... and no more drilling. It's one HF tool that didn't pass muster.


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

Harbor freight is good for disposable tools as stated previously....But Pompano Beach for Vacay ? Even Wikapeda has it as a neglected beach and now they are trying to rid themselves of all of the PILL MILLS and other shady businesses there.....hope ya make it home!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Would Jesus shop at harbor freight for his carpentry tools?


 
Man, I don't know how I missed this! But that is a very good point. Where does Santa get tools for his elves?


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

My Moma always said Harbour Freight is like a box of cholates! Ya never know what your gona get. :laughing::laughing::laughing: A joke ofcoarse but thats the real issue with the store. Some tools and supplies are worth the savings and some are pure crap and cause nothing but headaches. I seen a review somewhere on line before strictly on harbour freight mechandise. I think E-talk could benefit from a thread on the subject. I'll label it Harbour Freight Tools- Ace or Disgrace. Anyone with ideas on making it more efficient drop a line. :thumbup:


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Would Jesus shop at harbor freight for his carpentry tools?



Didn't you here? He died about 2000 years ago. I don't think he shops much anymore.


----------

